# Fried ABT's OH MAMA!!



## bossman (Sep 13, 2009)

I had about 25 ABT's left from an air show we were vending and I decided to take ABT's to the next level and fry them!
I used McCormicks Golden Dipt Onion ring Batter from Walmart that was a buck or two added a 1/2 cup of rib rub to it and then fried the ABT's up. I think I accomplished my goal of taking them to the next level these ABT's were AWESOME!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 13, 2009)

Look great Bossman...


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 13, 2009)

brilliant....!  gotta try this..


----------



## flash (Sep 13, 2009)

LOL, you win. Anything else we can do to make them more unhealthy for us?


----------



## nate_46 (Sep 14, 2009)

I bet it was good.  I am surprised someone just thought of it.  Thank you Bossman, I am going to try it.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh man Bossman, you just came up with something beyond the delicious ABT level, AND it is a great way to reheat leftover ABTs, by battering and frying.


----------



## desertlites (Sep 14, 2009)

WOW them sound so good-gonna try bossman


----------



## bossman (Sep 14, 2009)

I can't belive someone else hasn't done this before, guess I'm the first to post pics of it


----------



## love2"q" (Sep 20, 2009)

i have some leftover ABTs from last night ...
i might just try this today ..
looks great ..


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 20, 2009)

You mite be the first to post but I'll bet you'll won't be the last. That is a great idea for re-heating Abt's. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for sure for just coming up with the idea,


----------

